# Would like to boost my hp



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi everyone I currently have my 89 Maxima completely stock. I would like to get her to 220+ HP. At the moment it is rated at 160HP/180 torque.

What are some simple mods I can do to attain the target HP I want?

Also would it be practical or should I say worthwhile investing in a turbo/supercharger? (I'm not sure what can be added to this car if any)

If so what would you guys recommend. If possible please provide website where I could purchase one.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i have a 95 maxima with a five speed and performance parts are hard to find for it but you can go to custom maxima .com for a turbo and stillen.com for a supercharger and i going to placeracing .com for the intake. i do not know how hard it is to go from auto to manual on a maxima so i cant help you there but try those sites for everything else


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

if u are still on this forum, then get this:
your best bet for power increase to your maxima are the ffng:

1. Cold air intake
2. Mandrel-Bent Y-pipe with high flow Catalytic converter

Those are the two best bang for your money if you are looking for a significant increase in power without selling your arms and legs.

lophix


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

terry dibler said:


> *i have a 95 maxima with a five speed and performance parts are hard to find for it but you can go to custom maxima .com for a turbo and stillen.com for a supercharger and i going to placeracing .com for the intake. i do not know how hard it is to go from auto to manual on a maxima so i cant help you there but try those sites for everything else *


Custommaxima.com doesn't really carry sh!t for his Maxima. There also is no supercharger/turbocharger kits for it in production at this time. If you want power with your VG, and don't have a butt-load to spend, then go with a custom cat-back 2.5" mandrel-bent SS exhaust, CAI, and maybe a Zex nitrous kit. That would bring you close to your goal when you spray. IMO, though, you should be worrying about your tranny. Trust me. It's a piece of crap..........


----------

